
Magic: Passwordless Authentication with a Simple JavaScript SDK - Elesant
https://magic.link/
======
chrdlu
This is awesome! I've always thought someone should make Magic Links as easy
as Facebook or Google Auth flows!

------
MFFouda
Great work! An important step to bring web3 tech to the masses

